# Windscreen Drip Marks



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Can anyone help, when our Startrail is parked up and it rains, we get unsightly greyish drip marks on the windscreen from the low profile overhang that are very hard to remove.

Anyone have any advice on how to shift them.

Thanks

Jan & Dave


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi J & D,
Autoglym Fast Glass is excellent....inside and out.
I would have suggested cleaning and then polishing the front overhang with Autoglym Resin Polish - excellent normally - but when I did it recently it tended to then show up the grey streaks you can sometimes get on the paintwork from the water running off the roof! :roll: 
I await other, more informed, replies!
Good luck
john


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I use Halfords glass cutting polish.
Then apply Halfords version of rainex.

Rainfall with low pH levels, also known as acid rain, is produced by lightning within thunderstorms and is a frequent risk. Liquids with pH levels less than 7 are acids, and those with pH levels greater than 7 are bases. Distilled water, which has a pH of about 5.6, is a form of carbonic acid and yellowish in tint.[69] Distilled water with carbon dioxide removed has a neutral pH of 7. "Clean" or unpolluted rain has a slightly acidic pH of about 5.2 but unpolluted rain also contains other chemicals.[70] Nitrous oxide present during thunderstorm phenomena,[71] caused by the splitting of nitrogen molecules, can result in the production of acid rain, if it combines with the water molecules during precipitation. Nitric oxide is present in the atmosphere and is produced by internal combustion engines. Sulfur dioxide is introduced to rainfall through the expulsion of volcanic gases and as the product fossil fuel combustion, turning rainfall into sulfuric acid.[72] Livestock production is responsible for almost two-thirds of all anthropogenic sources of ammonia, which contributes significantly to acid rain.[73] Acid rain can damage buildings and other external structures. In ecosystems, acid rain can cause deaths of plants and marine life[74] by increasing the acidity of soil and bodies of water.[75]

It is these impurities that attack your paintwork and glass.

Dave p


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

buy an A Class :lol:


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*stain on windscreen*

Cover your windscreen with one of of those plastic sheets that are suppose to keep frost of the screen in winter,the water will drip onto the plastic,not your windscreen.

:wink: 
Les.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Lower the driving seat or just slouch a bit lower to see under them

sorry


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

barryd said:


> Lower the driving seat or just slouch a bit lower to see under them
> 
> sorry


THE LESS SAID THE BETTER !!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DJBullman said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Lower the driving seat or just slouch a bit lower to see under them
> ...


Ooooooh! I did say sorry.

I do have the same problem but usually by the time I have jumped in the van to go off somewhere I have always forgotten to clean the window and always promise to do it next time but never do.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I am going to try white vinegar, it eing acidic it should remove them and then cover window with plastic sheet when not in use

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Used the white vinegar, that removed the marks and I have bought (off Ebay) a 10 mtr roll of higher grade plastic sheet ( like a black bin liner) that has given the protection the windscreen needs and secure it by trapping it between both doors.

Dave & Jan  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm a big Auto Glym fan, fast glass for me to. 8) 

steve


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

DJBullman said:


> Hi All
> 
> Used the white vinegar, that removed the marks and I have bought (off Ebay) a 10 mtr roll of higher grade plastic sheet ( like a black bin liner) that has given the protection the windscreen needs and secure it by trapping it between both doors.
> 
> Dave & Jan  :lol:  :lol:


Hi Dave

Does it come with instructions   

Andy :wink:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Only if I write em which I aint lol


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I think the best advice was given earlier. Cover the screen with a frost cover, which can be held in place by the wipers or by cords around the mirrors.

I had the same problem on my last 'van as it too had an overhang and I'd get these tear-drop-shaped marks on the windscreen, which were a devil to get off, mainly because reaching them by hand was too much of a stretch.

Lateral thinking - don't worry about how to remove them, stop them appearing in the first place!


----------

